# Working Visa for Canada advice welcome



## mch26 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi I am new to this site. i needed general advice really. I am currently working in sales in the UK and specialise in telecommunication/ I.T sales. I have a degree in drama. I want to work in Canada for 2-3 years and take it from there. Any advice on how to apply for a visa would be greatly appreciated? i was thinking a temp working visa but have ive heard this puts employers off? I was thinking of working in sales in Toronto or Vancouver but will look for a job once I am there. I am planning to do this move at the end of 2012 early 2013. But wanted to get the ball rolling now? Please help

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post over here to the Canada section, where it can be seen by folks with some direct experience of obtaining visas for Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

mch26 said:


> Hi I am new to this site. i needed general advice really. I am currently working in sales in the UK and specialise in telecommunication/ I.T sales. I have a degree in drama. I want to work in Canada for 2-3 years and take it from there. Any advice on how to apply for a visa would be greatly appreciated? i was thinking a temp working visa but have ive heard this puts employers off? I was thinking of working in sales in Toronto or Vancouver but will look for a job once I am there. I am planning to do this move at the end of 2012 early 2013. But wanted to get the ball rolling now? Please help
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

If you go to Welcome Page | Page d'accueil that is the offical Canadian government website. There they have all the information and forms needed. To move over on a Temp Work Permit (TWP) you need to have a firm job offer in writing, from there your potential employer applies to service canada for an LMO (Labour Market Opinion) they then decide if the company has done everything required to employ a Canadian. If they have and you have more experience/qualifications ect than a canadian then the LMO is granted, if they have not then the LMO is declined and the company then has to appeal. The appeal process can be quite lengthy as the employer needs to re-advertise the job and jump through all the required hoops in order to then submit the appeal. Once a positive LMO is recieved you can apply for your work permit at Port of Entry (POE).

Unfortunately its not something that can be done in an instant.

Hope this helps x


----------

